# Programm selber machen



## game4um (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi leutz
ich weiß nicht genau ob es hierhin gehört, aber könnt ihr mir verraten wie ich selber ein Programm selber machen kann? Ich hab schon vieles ausprobiert, klappt aber nicht  . Braucht man dazu auch ein Programm oder so? Könnt ihr mir das verraten?


----------



## akrite (10. Dezember 2005)

... naja, das hängt davon ab was es können soll und wo (Betriebssystem) es laufen soll.
Fangen wir mal mit den einfachen Fragen an:

- welche Sprachen kannst Du bis jetzt ?
- welche Art von Prg ? Grafik, Text, Spiel etc.
- welches OS ? Mac, Win, Linux
- übers Netzwerk ? >> PHP, Java, Flash
- wenn Du ein Prg(Compiler, IDE) brauchst zum Erstellen des Programms, was darf es kosten?

das sind jetzt erstmal genug Fragen ! Schau Dich einfach mal in entsprechenden Foren um.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## pamax (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

  willst du ein Grafikprogramm erstellen?
  wenn du dies machen willst würde ich dir c++ empfehlen.

  pMx

 Ps: Im Formum gibt's ne Rubrik die programmieren heißt


----------



## daddz (10. Dezember 2005)

Deinem Post zu Folge scheinst du ja absolut keine Ahnung von Programmierung zu haben...
Du solltest dich da erstmal mit den Grundlagen beschäftigen und anfangen eine Prog.-Sprache zu lernen...im Coders-Talk Forum findest du viele Beiträge zu "Welche Programmiersprache?" etc.

greetz
daddz


----------



## Alexander12 (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Mit .NET (z.B. C#) kannst sowas auch realisieren, siehe Paint.NET.

Oder du schaust halt, wie gesagt, Mal ins Coders Talk.


MfG Alexander12


----------

